# Pink overload: Are companies taking advantage of Breast Cancer Awareness Month?



## Rich Parsons (Oct 15, 2009)

Pink overload: Are companies taking advantage of Breast Cancer Awareness Month?


From http://shine.yahoo.com/channel/life...tage-of-breast-cancer-awareness-month-525251/




> ...
> *Buying pink does not always mean your green will go to cancer research.*
> ...


 *Emphasis from original article



> ...
> Take Proctor & Gambles pink ribbon-bedecked Swiffer mop. *Daily Finances Aimee Picchi reports* that although the words early detection saves accompany the Swiffers pink ribbon, simply purchasing the mop will not help fundraising efforts. Proctor & Gamble told Picchi that the company will make a two-cent donation to the National Breast Cancer Foundation only if a consumer uses a coupon from its brand saver coupon book, which could only be found in newspapers on Sept. 27.
> ...


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 15, 2009)

I think it's just another marketing scheme anymore.


----------



## celtic_crippler (Oct 15, 2009)

Bob Hubbard said:


> I think it's just another marketing scheme anymore.


 
Why would you say that?


----------



## Big Don (Oct 15, 2009)

Are they? Duh. A little ink gets them tons of goodwill.
The BEST campaign for Breast Cancer awareness is SAVE THE BOOBS, you know, something that gets MEN interested.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 15, 2009)

Yeah, there does seem to be some taking advantage of it going on...I start to tune it out because of it.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 15, 2009)

I know a dozen models posing for various campaigns. Love the gals, but it seems...oversaturated.


----------



## Big Don (Oct 15, 2009)

Bob Hubbard said:


> I know a dozen models posing for various campaigns. Love the gals, but it seems...oversaturated.


Yeah, you don't see a lot of commercials or activities promoting the end of prostate cancer...


----------



## Carol (Oct 15, 2009)

I'm on the fence.  On one hand, I do feel like it is overload.  On the other hand, its frighteningly common (1 in 8 women will be diagnosed, men get it too), and this year in particular I feel like its hitting very close to home.

After reconnecting with a friend of mine from college, I learned that she was diagnosed at the age of 38.  So far, she has been victorious at fighting it off.  Someone in my group is out indefinitely undergoing surgery and treatment.


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 15, 2009)

I believe there are still some great companys doing the right thing, but at the sametime it seems to be alot of companys in it for the money. I do not believe they actually spend enough for research for cancer but then again we as American only back scams and what is hot now campaigns.


----------



## celtic_crippler (Oct 15, 2009)

Big Don said:


> Yeah, you don't see a lot of commercials or activities promoting the end of prostate cancer...


 
"Save the *******s" doesn't have the same effect.


----------



## Andrew Green (Oct 15, 2009)

Nobody puts out a bunch of brown products for prostate cancer research.  People like boobs, so it has become a strange sort of marketing campaign that isn't "really" marketing, but "charity work"


----------



## Big Don (Oct 15, 2009)

Andrew Green said:


> Nobody puts out a bunch of brown products for prostate cancer research.  People like boobs, so it has become a strange sort of marketing campaign that isn't "really" marketing, but "charity work"


I know I interjected prostate cancer into this, but, ewwww!


----------



## Andrew Green (Oct 16, 2009)

Big Don said:


> I know I interjected prostate cancer into this, but, ewwww!




What?  You don't like my idea of having a "Think Brown" month for prostate cancer?  We can have get those big foam "#1" fingers instead of pink ribbons, it will be great


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 16, 2009)

Andrew Green said:


> What?  You don't like my idea of having a "Think Brown" month for prostate cancer?  We can have get those big foam "#1" fingers instead of pink ribbons, it will be great



:lfao:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 16, 2009)

I think some people are taking advantage of it to make a buck.  However, overall this is a very important fight in the battle against cancer so the more awareness the better in my opinion!


----------



## celtic_crippler (Oct 16, 2009)

Andrew Green said:


> Nobody puts out a bunch of brown products for prostate cancer research. People like boobs, so it has become a strange sort of marketing campaign that isn't "really" marketing, but "charity work"


 
I don't know... don't women find men's butts attractive? LOL 

I do think brown would be a bad color for the ribbons though... How about green? "Green" seems to already be a buzz word anyway so why not take advantag of it? 

Breast cancer has "Save the Ta-Ta's" ...we could have "Save the Poo-Poo's". 

I'm sure Planter's would get in on the promotion...and maybe Snickers?


----------



## jim777 (Oct 16, 2009)

To be honest, I did stop and say out loud, "What the hell?" when I noticed all the football players with pink shoes one Sunday a few weeks ago. I think raising awareness is great, it would be nice if it also generated some funding for research.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 16, 2009)

*Driver Suspended for Wearing Pink Tie for Cancer*



> A Springfield Mass Transit District bus driver has received a one-day unpaid suspension for wearing a pink necktie to help raise awareness for breast cancer. The driver, 46-year-old William Jones, had to serve the suspension, but his action led the transit district to agree that employees could wear pink on Fridays October in recognition of National Breast Cancer Awareness Month.


----------



## Big Don (Oct 16, 2009)

arnisador said:


> *Driver Suspended for Wearing Pink Tie for Cancer*


Mission Accomplished! The publicity he'll get from this will raise awareness


----------



## crushing (Oct 22, 2009)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> I think some people are taking advantage of it to make a buck.  However, overall this is a very important fight in the battle against cancer so the more awareness the better in my opinion!



According to some, Breast Cancer Awareness Month was created for the advantage of an industry and certain companies, and the type of awareness (education) that comes from it may be doing more harm than good.

http://www.preventcancer.com/patients/mammography/awareness.htm



> Since 1985,_ Zeneca_ Pharmaceuticals has been the sole funder of               October's National Breast Cancer Awareness Month (NBCAM). _Zeneca_              has promoted a blame-the-victim strategy to explain away escalating               breast cancer rates, which ignores the role of avoidable carcinogens.  _Zeneca_'s parent company, Imperial Chemical Industries               (ICI), is one of the world's largest manufacturers of petrochemical               and chlorinated               organic products -- including the plastic ingredient, vinyl chloride               -- which has been directly linked to breast cancer, and the pesticide               Acetochlor.


http://www.naturalnews.com/027300_cancer_brst_health.html



> Most people are unaware that the BCAM idea was conceived and paid for by the British chemical company Imperial Chemical Industries (ICI), a company that both profited from the ever-growing cancer epidemic and contributed to its causes. The American subsidiary of Imperial Chemical Industries, ICI/Astra-Zeneca, manufactures tamoxifen, the world`s top-selling cancer drug used for breast cancer. ICI itself is in the business of manufacturing and selling synthetic chemicals and is one of the world's largest producers and users of chlorine.


----------

